
Tesla made a profit of $143M in Q3 2019 on record deliveries - close04
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/10/tesla-made-a-profit-of-143-million-in-q3-2019-on-record-deliveries/
======
malshe
After hours TSLA is up $51 from about $255 to $306!

